# Modern Arnis Seminar in Philadelphia



## Cebu West (Feb 25, 2005)

Modern Arnis Seminar in Philadelphia

April 9th, 2005

The Cebu West Martial Arts Club will be hosting two 
Modern Arnis Seminars featuring Datu Tim Hartman​
The first session will cover
Stick Locking, Trapping and Disarming​
The second session will cover
Advanced Fighting Concepts and Timing Drills​
Session #1 is from 10AM to 1PM​Session #2 is from 2PM to 5PM

Cost per session is $40 or $65 for both
(when paid by April 1st)​
These seminars will be held at the Folsom Fire House hall
In Folsom, PA​
For more info Contact: Sal Todaro  salvi1@aol.com​


----------



## James Miller (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is the flyer.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 10, 2005)

1 month to go! Is anyone from MT planning on attending?
 :boing1:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought I might.  Probly bring a few peeps too.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 17, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing everyone down that way. I have alot of new concepts that we'll be working for this event. See you soon!

artyon:


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 20, 2005)

East-coasters; we have two sessions scheduled with Datu Tim in the month of April; if everyone really steps up it is a golden opportunity to cover a lot of ground.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 25, 2005)

BTT.
Sal puts on a great seminar; anyone who has been around knows that the host makes or breaks the event.  Well, Sal makes everyone feel right at home, has everything taken care of, and makes sure things run smoothly.  Come one out!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 27, 2005)

Im looking forward to upcoming seminar series! I will be debuting a couple of new projects that we will be releasing at the US WMAA camp in June. Some of the new programs include:

	*MACC* (Modern Arnis Core Concepts)
	*EDT* (Edged weapons Defensive Tactics)
	*TUSK* (Tactical Use of Stick and Knife)
	*PSC *( Progressive Sword Concepts)

Looking forward to seeing the Philly and DC crew!
Happy Easter,
 :asian:


----------



## NARC (Mar 27, 2005)

Making plans to attend, eager to meet the "PA Crew" !! %-}


----------



## James Miller (Apr 1, 2005)

One week and counting! artyon:


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 3, 2005)

Interest in the seminar has been great and so has registration, so it looks to be a good time. 
With the double training sessions and split times along with a reasonable cost this one should good for everyone. 
I am also looking foreword to the new material that Datu Hartman is going to present.

Hope to see some of you guys there!

Sal


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 6, 2005)

I would advise that everyone should bring notebooks for this one. Many concepts will be addressed as well as working on classification of material.

 :asian:


----------



## NARC (Apr 6, 2005)

%-} A notebook how about a couple!  After talking with you this past weekend everyone is in for a big surprize.  I'm so psyched I'm cut'n work!!   Snitches have the weekend off...  %-}


----------



## NARC (Apr 6, 2005)

Oops my mistake you did advise everyone to bring "notebooks" ! I read too fast I am so excited !!!! :uhoh: Sorry!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2005)

I am going to try to swing buy on my way south guys.

Mind if I stop by and get hit with sticks?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll see you guys tomorrow night!
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## NARC (Apr 10, 2005)

%-} Seminar was great and well attended!  Thanks Sal for "Hosting" Datu Hartman.  See you all next time around %-} 

"Shoot'em,Stab'em, Kick'em and check'em for a pulse"


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 10, 2005)

Excellent seminar all the way around.
Sal, as usual, hosted events without a hitch.  Beverages and snacks were, as always, included in the very reasonable price of admission, and there was not a paperwork hang up in sight.
Attendance was good, with several participants making the trip from the DC area.  Sal had the full support of his club, and most of my current students were present as well.  Bruce Benson trotted out his training group for the first time; I was very impressed; good work big guy!
Special mention to farthest traveler Rich Parsons who came and spent the day with us (even saying kind words about my Ford product!)
Last, but not least, a good turnout from the University of Pennsylvania; thanks for the support gang!
On to the heart of the subject; Tim Hartman taught two related sessions.  Both were targeted towards uniforming and streamlining the WMAA curriculum, but the application was not limited to those training in the WMAA program.  The morning session focused on a streamlined method for teaching disarms and attacks.  The material was not earth-shattering, but I found that the presentation was much improved.  I felt that a novice player would gain true ownership of the material in a much faster time frame with the new format (and in fairness we had no novice players; even relative new comers kept pace well and allowed us to move at a fast clip!)
The afternoon session shifted focus from stick self-defense to stick fighting, that is to say contending with a more trained attacker or a duel type scenario.  The material again progressed in a fast and furious manner, but all present seemed able to stay on top of it and attain at least a basic familiarity.
The highlight for me was seeing a preliminary roll-out of where the WMAA is headed.  Clearly Tim has put a lot of thought into how to maintain and preserve Professor's legacy while still allowing the art to evolve.  Also in play is Tim's continuing exploration of Balintawak which does shape his interpretation of Modern Arnis.  
The next year will be interesting, and I strongly encourage anyone in the area who missed out to join us in the DC area on the 30th.  
In summary, it was a great day seeing a lot of old friends and watching the art grow,


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 11, 2005)

As the seminar host I felt things went really well. Datu Hartman started things off with a bang by announcing that *the WMAA is officially changing the Angles of Attack form 12 to 10 for our organizations curriculum. This was done by removing the #10 and #11. * 

*Also in the first session we introduced a new and  exciting way of teaching the Modern Arnis disarms.* It gives the student a real feel for what they are doing and with a deeper understanding and ownership of the techniques. It also helps the flow from one disarm to another when things dont go as you planned, which is something that occurs often enough.
Everyone took to the new approach readily and had a great time with it. We had 10 Modern Arnis Black Belts in attendance and this new method was well received by them, as was the switch from 12 angles of attack to 10 angles of attack.

During the second session we covered solo baston sparring and worked through the various levels. We started with abecedario then on to sequitas, and then discussed the final goal of cuentada and what was required to reach that level. Some of the beginners were a little overwhelmed, but had plenty of help and attention by the more advanced participants.
 We had two 3-hour seminars separated by an hour lunch break. That format seemed to work well for those who attended. It gave people some options as far as time and affordability. 

On a personal note I would like to thank Datu Tim for giving a great seminar and Rich Parsons for helping out. Rich drove from Michigan to Philly on his way to a vacation in Florida (quite a bit out of his way). Other than the fact that he scared the hell out of my dog when he first got to my house on Friday, however by the time he left on Sunday they we best of friends.

Chad,   glad to see you back in the land of the living

John and Edward,   thanks for making the long drive from DC

SAL    :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## James Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

*The following was sent by one of the participants of the seminar.*

Dear Tim,

I was one of the attendees of your 1-day seminar at the Folsom Firehouse in
Philadelphia last April 9, 2005.

I must confess, my primary reason for attending the seminar was to get a
workout, as well as to get a "feel" of the skills of the practitioners here
in the US.

The last time I saw formal arnis sessions was as a young boy, about during
the years 1970-1972, when "underground" arnis practitioners used to practice
in our house.

The skill level I saw at your seminar was certainly comparable to the good
old days.   The depth of your theoretical and technical presentation is,
however, much much better.  I guess it is a tribute to what American
improvisation can do.

I was also clearly surprised when you announced that you have already
removed the no. 10 & 11 strikes from the basic 12 strikes because that was
also the first thing I did when I decided to pick up arnis sticks back in
December 2003 [since then, I have been trying to get hold of any arnis
material I could get but I only practice alone]. 

I guess we Filipinos should thank you for keeping our native martial art not
only alive but also evolving as well.

In the future, I will always try to find time to attend your seminars
whenever you are in the Philadelphia area.

Regards.

Bill G. Debuque
Glenolden, PA


artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounded like a great success. Good job Datu Tim and all attendents.

One question Sal (or anyone):



> We started with abecedario then on to sequitas, and then discussed the final goal of cuentada and what was required to reach that level.



Just a question about this presentation (I am at a point now where I am learning more about presenting material then material; especially in this case as you know I am a Balintawak player) - Did Tim leave out Corridas in the explaination? Also, after the event, what was your (and others) interpretation of Cuentada? Again, I am just wondering how the material was presented, so I would appreciate it if someone could elaborate. You can call me or PM me too, btw, if you want.

Thanks again!

artyon: 
Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 14, 2005)

Tim outlined them as they related to the single stick drills and sparring familiar to Modern Arnis players (sorry, not going to run upstairs for my notebook for details).  Beyond that...the names don't mean too much to me; I don't use them enough to lock in on them.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 14, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Tim outlined them as they related to the single stick drills and sparring familiar to Modern Arnis players (sorry, not going to run upstairs for my notebook for details).  Beyond that...the names don't mean too much to me; I don't use them enough to lock in on them.



Right...I was more interested as to how the concept of Cuentada (sorry to use the ol' term again  ) was presented, as it can be a difficult concept to grasp in a seminar format, and I am always looking to see how people present material, and how it is grasped by seminar attendents, so I can improve how I present things....

Paul


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Did Tim leave out Corridas in the explaination? l



No. Sal mixed the two. I only explained up to Corridas and how it would apply to the exsisting drills of Modern Arnis.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

"You say Corridas, I say Corradas, let's call the whole thing off..."


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 14, 2005)

Beats me...I'm not good with names.  We hit each other with sticks and stuff.  We established that I have issues.  It was a productive day.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 14, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> No. Sal mixed the two. I only explained up to Corridas and how it would apply to the exsisting drills of Modern Arnis.
> 
> :asian:



That's cool. Maybe I'll catch the presentation at the next event...

artyon:


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess I should have been more specific with my review of the second half of the seminar. We did cover some corridas towards the end but not that much as not negate the strides we had made with the newer and intermediate students. The cuentada discussion I referred to was more of a side conversation by some of the more advanced players and not a seminar issue. 
Datu Tim's presentation of the material was right on and he kept building on the previous techniques as to assure everyone would leave with a good working knowledge of the days activities. 

This was a good model for future seminars.

Sal   :asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 16, 2005)

Here is our seminar group

artyon:


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 16, 2005)

Did anybody notice that Chad is almost smiling?

 :EG:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought that was trick photography.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I thought that was trick photography.



He was thinking about leaving and going to his new toy . A nice new toy that cannot be fully appreciated, except by people in his business or those who take them out to specific functions.  :lol:

Nice, I liked his new toy it made me smile


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 17, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> He was thinking about leaving and going to his new toy . A nice new toy that cannot be fully appreciated, except by people in his business or those who take them out to specific functions.  :lol:
> 
> Nice, I liked his new toy it made me smile



Is it large, and does it vibrate in between ones crotch?  :idunno:


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 18, 2005)

It is much bigger than a bread basket....it does vibrate and make a lot of noise, but one would normally sit one's crotch, and the rest of one's body, inside it....

Maybe I'll post a pic when I have time


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 18, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> It is much bigger than a bread basket....it does vibrate and make a lot of noise, but one would normally sit one's crotch, and the rest of one's body, inside it....
> 
> Maybe I'll post a pic when I have time



Oh...I thought it was a motorcycle.  :uhyeah: Now I am curious... 

Paul


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 18, 2005)

Try a Pony!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Try a Pony!



I tried that once....REAL MESSY!

Is it a mustang?


----------

